# This fiskars axe is amazing!



## webby3650 (Jul 21, 2013)

My wife picked this up for me at sears today. Online showed it being $35.49. When she got there it was $54.99! She told them that's not what it said online and they honered the online price! For 35 bucks, I can't believe I waited this long. So much easier than a maul! I'm sold!


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jul 21, 2013)

i know what you mean - i have the X25 and the X27 - if they can't split it i give up and put it in the 'one day - when i get hydraulic's pile'


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 21, 2013)

I love mine as well only thing that its had a problem with is the gum but I knew that would be trouble before I brought it home.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a hydro splitter. It hasnt ran since i got fiskars.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 21, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> I love mine as well only thing that its had a problem with is the gum but I knew that would be trouble before I brought it home.


Yep. I also lost to the gum with my Fiskars. The 8 lb maul got a decent split in it.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jul 21, 2013)

i only have gum to split - it might be different to your type of gum but split 99% with Fiskars


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 21, 2013)

I rarely get into rough stuff like gum, but glad to know its up to the challenge!


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jul 21, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Online showed it being $35.49.


very good price for the Fiskars. I bought mine from the USA and even with delivery to Australia it was still half the price we can get it in the stores here.

Here's the cheapest in Australia i can find from a store.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 21, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> i only have gum to split - it might be different to your type of gum but split 99% with Fiskars


 
Im not sure what type of gum yall have and Im not exactly sure what specific type I have buts its very dense and stringy an axe just wont go through it. Either hydraulics or a maul and wedges is what it takes for this stuff.


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 21, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> very good price for the Fiskars. I bought mine from the USA and even with delivery to Australia it was still half the price we can get it in the stores here.
> 
> Here's the cheapest in Australia i can find from a store.
> 
> View attachment 106730


 
Wow! I saw a few on E-bay for that price. The prices I found were all over the place, from $35-159. Kinda strange.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 21, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Yep. I also lost to the gum with my Fiskars. The 8 lb maul got a decent split in it.


The Fiskars usually works pretty well but sometimes there is no substitute for serious mass.


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 21, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> The Fiskars usually works pretty well but sometimes there is no substitute for serious mass.


 
Ohh, I've got the mass too!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 22, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> The Fiskars usually works pretty well but sometimes there is no substitute for serious mass.


My maul and fiskars combo are unstoppable.  I hurt pretty much all over most of the time


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 22, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> I hurt pretty much all over most of the time


Yeah, I need to get back into my stretching and strengthening exercises. When I just jump out there and start splitting after a couple weeks off, I can strain muscles if I'm not careful.  I'm no spring chicken....more like a fall chicken.


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 22, 2013)

Got mine from Sears last week at $35.49. Ordered it online and picked it up in the store a half hour later. Does work really well.


----------



## Trooper (Jul 23, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> Got mine from Sears last week at $35.49. Ordered it online and picked it up in the store a half hour later. Does work really well.


Love mine, too.  Can't wait until the weekend to start swinging it.
The company has good customer service as well.


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 24, 2013)

Trooper said:


> Love mine, too. Can't wait until the weekend to start swinging it.
> The company has good customer service as well.


 
Same here, I plan on putting it to work on saturday! 
It's good to know about their customer service.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jul 24, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I plan on putting it to work on saturday!


Ive been splitting by hand for 30+ years, hands down is the best splitting maul for the $$, But I've read the comments about gum above and have to agree with "mattjm1017", I don't know what kind of gum some people are talking about but your "NOT" splitting most NJ gum with out a hand grenade, bazooka, some C-4, and maybe a few sticks of TNT. 
I don't even try, I noodle it or call a friend with the 27ton maul.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 24, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> Got mine from Sears last week at $35.49. Ordered it online and picked it up in the store a half hour later. Does work really well.


Hey wait a minute. How come I paid 59.99 for mine.. Oh yeah, I don't shop around. My wife has a fit when I do that.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jul 24, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> How come I paid 59.99 for mine..


Got mine year and half back, $39.95 Wallymart, they went up that winter to $45.99


----------



## NortheastAl (Jul 24, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Hey wait a minute. How come I paid 59.99 for mine.. Oh yeah, I don't shop around. My wife has a fit when I do that.


Pauly, its called the Internet! Ya know, the thing we use to make posts on here. 

All kidding aside, I was ready to pay $59.95, but did a search at Sears' website, and it was on sale. Just got lucky, I guess. Bet it goes back up in the fall.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jul 24, 2013)

Amazon frequently has them for $40 with free shipping


----------



## lml999 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thinking about the X25 or X27 for some light splitting duties. I'm not a big guy - 5'6", 150 lbs. Will the X27 be overkill?


----------



## Coal Reaper (Oct 28, 2013)

possible.  its been said the guys over 6' should have the x27.  guys under claim it is harder to control acuratly.  i am 6' and swing the x27.  i find myself wanting to hunch over when using the x25.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm 5'8 and had the x25 for a few years and then bought the x27.  I just can't get used to the longer handle and prefer the x25.  So I agree it's more for folks  6ft and above.  I just thought it would give me more leverage and power in the swing,  but it's not as comfortable as the x25.   Maybe I should sell it in Australia on CL!


----------



## tahoostas (Oct 28, 2013)

Love mine too. Have the hatchet as well. Mind you i split mainly aspen!  Like a hot knife through butter. Had to split some birch about 10" diameter that was so green it squirted water when the axe went in. Holy smokes.


----------



## basswidow (Oct 28, 2013)

I bought the Fiskars sharpener - which I got with the thought that I would take good care of my axes.  The sharpener is a joke.  Probably 20-30 cords later, the axe is still throwing splits.  It doesn't look as sharp and has a few dings and pits, but it still works well.  It will outlast me.


----------



## MattW (Oct 29, 2013)

I love my X27, my wife got it for me last Christmas and I promptly split 12 cords with it.  My old Dad was pretty envious when I was helping him with his firewood, I was splitting rounds with one blow that were stonewalling his old maul.  We first got on to the Fiskars when I bought my brother a hatchet for his canoe trips, he brought it out one day when we were splitting 24in alder rounds.  We were all laughing asking him what he thought he was going to do with that and he said "just watch this" and took and split a bunch like nothing.  My brother uses the Fiskars sharpener but I just use a flat file to keep an edge on mine.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Oct 29, 2013)

I have an X27 and love it as well, works great for rounds up to about 14 or 16 inches, then I switch to the 8 pound maul to break up the big pieces.  The Fiskars just doesn't seem to have the mass and the broadness to get a split started in big rounds.  I had a few over the weekend that I put over 200 swings into with the Fiskars with no discernible splitting.  Another 10 or 12 strikes with the maul and I had them cracked open. 

It's all about the right tool for the job.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Oct 29, 2013)

Work the edges. I bust 36" rounds 20" long with mine. Knots is what will stop it dead.


----------



## Insomnivore (Oct 30, 2013)

Spent about 6 hours today splitting Beech and Birch with my X27. I feel bad when I grab the X27 over my old reliable big, honking maul but after many, many swings I know it's the right choice. I'm not sore and am looking forward to spending the better part of tomorrow splitting a 65' cherry I dropped today. Old maul would have me rethinking this.


----------



## lml999 (Oct 30, 2013)

basswidow said:


> I'm 5'8 and had the x25 for a few years and then bought the x27.  I just can't get used to the longer handle and prefer the x25.  So I agree it's more for folks  6ft and above.  I just thought it would give me more leverage and power in the swing,  but it's not as comfortable as the x25.   Maybe I should sell it in Australia on CL!



Thanks! Sounds like the X25 is the right option for me!


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 30, 2013)

5'10 and 210 pounds here, the x27 feels just perfect for me. I picked up an x25 in the store and it felt ackward.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 31, 2013)

when you hold the axe in the store, swing the axe slowly with your arms extended, track the head downward all the way, if the axe touches your shins, imagine what a glancing blow that also misses the chopping block would look like.
 I'm 5' 10" and the X27 was the only model that puts the axe head into the ground, not my shins.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Oct 31, 2013)

rowerwet said:


> when you hold the axe in the store, swing the axe slowly with your arms extended, track the head downward all the way, if the axe touches your shins, imagine what a glancing blow that also misses the chopping block would look like.


That.


----------



## Papa-Yankee-Romeo-Oscar (Nov 3, 2013)

I have first hand experience with an x27 meeting a boot and a foot...


----------



## JohnKoP (Nov 3, 2013)

Great tool!


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 4, 2013)

Papa-Yankee-Romeo-Oscar said:


> I have first hand experience with an x27 meeting a boot and a foot...


 looks like you got lucky too.  coulda been a lot worse!


----------



## Papa-Yankee-Romeo-Oscar (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, if I had a full swing it would have been a whole lot worse. I was just knocked it on the ground to get a chunk of Elm off the end of it. I thought the chunk hit the side of my foot, I just kept on splitting. A couple splits later I noticed the hole in my boot and I could see my bloody sock. I really expected it to be worse. If you look at the boot you can see that the steel toe stops just in front of where the axe went in.


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 7, 2013)

Just bought mine tonight (x27) at Sears.   They had it for $54.99.   I knew Walmart's website had them at $49.97,,, so I asked the clerk at Sears to do a price match and I walked out with my new tool.

Gonna try it tomorrow.

Will be wearing steel toes for sure!!


----------



## NRGarrott (Nov 8, 2013)

I am 5'10 and have a x27, It feels just right for me, but I would like to try a x25 if anyone is local to Maryland and wants to swap for a weekend. I agree with basswidow, the sharpner is a joke. I use a flat file and it does a much better job.


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 9, 2013)

Put my new one  to the test a few hours yesterday and I love it.   Glad I learned about the X27 here at Hearth.com


----------



## Hills Hoard (Nov 10, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> very good price for the Fiskars. I bought mine from the USA and even with delivery to Australia it was still half the price we can get it in the stores here.
> 
> Here's the cheapest in Australia i can find from a store.
> 
> View attachment 106730




aussie, i was in bunnings today looking at these...only had the 25....i want the 27...might have to do some shopping online!


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 10, 2013)

I found the best price on amazon, still is last time I looked


----------



## BOBWASTINGTIME (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought the Fiskars X27 at Sears last year for $60. It works so good I made a video of it


----------



## gerry100 (Nov 10, 2013)

All short pieces, How does it work on 23" long pieces standing on the ground?


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 10, 2013)

I split 16" oak with one or two swings usually


----------



## BOBWASTINGTIME (Nov 10, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> All short pieces, How does it work on 23" long pieces standing on the ground?



23 inch fresh cut oak? like cutting thru butter. Old, dried out, semi rotted. Have to hit it on the edges. Still basically has no problem.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Nov 11, 2013)

Hills Hoard said:


> aussie, i was in bunnings today looking at these...only had the 25....i want the 27...might have to do some shopping online!


I was greedy and bout both X25 and X27 from amazon. I always have one in the Ute 'just in case' and one in my splitting area.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Nov 11, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> I was greedy and bout both X25 and X27 from amazon. I always have one in the Ute 'just in case' and one in my splitting area.


 how does the 25 go splitting wood....it looked more like an axe than a splitter?....or is ti in between?


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Nov 11, 2013)

Hills Hoard said:


> how does the 25 go splitting wood....it looked more like an axe than a splitter?....or is ti in between?


It really depends on how tall you are - i find the 25 is a little small for me and after using the 27 for some time it feels a little weird and it can be a little dangerous if you follow through with your split it can hit your shins whereas the 27 goes into the ground before it hits your legs. 

The actual splitting head is exactly the same its just the length of the handle. I keep the 25 in the ute just in case....


----------

